
The most fundamental principle for startup success - Tawheed
http://www.tawheedkader.com/2010/04/the-most-fundamental-principle-for-startups/
======
NEPatriot
I agree with your point about picking a problem you understand but would add
that I would pick a problem you are passionate about as well. Because during
the tough times the passion is what carries you through. In building an
organic startup you should hopefully be attacking a problem that you both
understand well and are passionate about.

~~~
dangero
I was thinking along similar lines. Paul Graham has done a good job of laying
out what the major factors are in building a successful startup, but to
pinpoint down to one single factor being the MOST important is really just an
exercise in understanding your own weaknesses. For some people, picking a
problem you understand is the obvious part, but being flexible about their
company's focus is not so obvious, so for them, that will be the most
important principle. The most important principles for the individual are the
ones that they won't accomplish naturally without thinking about it and
working at it.

